# Monaco F1 Garnd Prix in a Motorhome?



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Would need to uprate the suspension and perhaps remove the deck chairs to reduce weight!

I expect there are no Aires in Monaco but maybe nearby in France or Italy, so my question is how close can you get to park up and then get transport into Monaco for race day?

Anyone tried?

All help greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

You will never beat those F1 cars in a motorhome! Even without the deck chairs :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Fleetham (Jun 8, 2013)

Was there this year (in a hotel). Saw a number of motorhomes closely parked on waterside at Cap D'Agde


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fleetham said:


> Was there this year (in a hotel). Saw a number of motorhomes closely parked on waterside at Cap D'Agde


Hmm. Could be a bit of a hike in the morning for the OP to walk or cycle to the race as Cap D'Agde is 250 miles from Monaco. 

I have pondered going there a few times and never get further than St Tropez by which time I have always had enough.

I think camping car infos lists a couple of Aires inland or further down the coast but you would need secondary transport and / or a train or bus.

I would imagine any sites that are open will be charging a premium.

My best guess would be to stay somewhere a few miles away but near transport unless you have a car or a bike.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I've only done it in the summer but

http://www.vieilleferme.com

and then train to Monaco, great station there.

p-c


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We ve been to the historic GP twice.

We stayed on the municipal at Menton - very reasonable, pleasant location high on the hill above the town, great views, nice restaurant.

Two choices for getting to monaco - 20 minutes along the corniche on the scooter ( our preferred choice) or walk down the steps and 10 minutes on the train.

Downsides:
1, no booking, so you would probably need to get there early in the week.

2, difficult acess for larger motorhomes, two very tight hairpins where the locals ( god bless them!) are in the habit of parking on the exits. I got there with 7.4m on 4 wheels. Ive seen 6 wheelers up there but I know at least one of them had major problems. Definitley not for the nervous.

FYI there is an underground motorhome parking facility by the heliport in Monaco and its reasonable at 15 euros/day but no overnighting (it wouldnt be pleasant anyway) and I wouldnt imagine you d get anywhere near at during an event.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Bonne voyage

Jon


----------



## Sdc77 (Nov 7, 2013)

We have stayed in the hills behind Nice. Easy enough to get into Monaco by train


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

In 2012 we stayed on a campsite in Antibes "Camping du Pylone". Very handy for the train into Monaco. 
There's also a water theme park nearby that has an aire that you could stay.
We also noticed motorhomes parked on the sea front (Two roads run parallel to the sea front with the railway line in the middle.


----------



## Fleetham (Jun 8, 2013)

As quickly noticed my reference to Cap D'Agde above is incorrect. Little grey cells let me down!
Should read Cap D'Ail which is the port immediately to the west of Monaco and a short walk (10min) to circuit. The motorhomes, about 20, were tightly packed on hardstanding next to the sea about 500m to the west of the marina port.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

We stayed at Camping du Pylone, about 4 miles East of Antibes, for the 4 days of the GP last May. I researched everything extensively beforehand and this was the best of a fairly average bunch of options. Very handy for the station though - about 5-10 mins walk tops - and an hour or so's trip to Monaco on the train via Nice and past some excellent coastal views. You're also on the local bus route for airport and Antibes, if you like luxury yachts and the international film festival, that is.... IMHO, if you're going to splash out on going all the way down there for a Monaco GP anyway, you might as well just add the small cost of a reasonable(ish) camp-site and train fare so you know you'll have a reasonably secure spot for the duration of your stay, plus free wifi too!! Wooo!

Stay clear of Italy unless you're happy to risk 3amp EHUs! :-(

Enjoy it whatever you decide.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Once you get to Monaco, do you have to pay to watch the F1 or is it free? OH would love to go once he has retired.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

The signs clearly say no MH's as you approach Monaco and I wouldn't fancy taking one in if they were allowed even when it isn't the F1 weeks.
I did take a mini bus once and it was a nightmare to park and we were eventually directed by a helpful policeman into an underground car park (there all underground) with a height limit of 185cm which he told us would be no problem for us at 210cm!! 
it wasn't as long as we drove around the cctv cameras which were about 190cm.
The train can be caught all the was along the coast so pick a place you fancy staying and is cheap and frequent as long as they aren't on strike which is usually only one or two days a week.
James


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I was staying here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/domaine-du-colombier-campsite.html when I went to Monaco. The station at Frejus wasn't too far in a taxi and then train ride to Monaco via Nice.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

chermic said:


> Once you get to Monaco, do you have to pay to watch the F1 or is it free? OH would love to go once he has retired.


Monaco is the most expensive GP on the calendar. Yes, you do have to pay to watch, wherever you try to do it from and, generally, through the nose. Unless it's part of your hotel / apartment / restaurant package, any potential viewing crevice between buildings/walls etc is carefully blocked off so you can't sneak a free view. Those Monégasques eh! Doncha jus' luvvem! 

On the other hand, they do let you savour the sound for free all over the principality! 

Top tip,

If you only do it once, buy a stand ticket in Casino Square for the Thursday practice. Still quite pricey, yes, but nothing like the astronomical prices on qualifying and race days. Regarded by many as the most evocative viewing spot in GP. View is still [email protected] mind! :-\


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would be interested to know how much the tickets are for race day. I bet they cost more than the cost of getting there.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Many lower cost tickets already sold out: http://www.monaco-grand-prix.com/2542-monaco-f1/

But some available on practice and qualifying days.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We will be over at our house for the race days and were only an hour by road away from Monaco.
This tread made me think about going until I saw the prices!

Maybe I will save up off next year?

James


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

A few reviews say you cannot find any free space to view. Even the cheapest ticket is on steep dirt ground which limited view. Cheapest hotel I found with view is about £9000 per night with minimum 3 night booking. 

If we all pitch in, I bet we could get 20 in the same room! ah, thats still £1300+ per person.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

For half that you can stay at my house and I will personally drive you in each day


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JP said:


> For half that you can stay at my house and I will personally drive you in each day


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Its as I expected. Bonkers money.

I dont know how lucky I used to be. My mates dad was a Formula 1 racing driver in the late 60's and he used to take me and his son in the 80's to the British Grand Prix (always in something fast) where we had access to all the pits, stands, inside circuit and had lunch at the British Racing Drivers Club with the drivers including in 1987 at our table Nelson Piquet, Ayrton Senna (Who was tiny, God rest his soul) and Nigel Mansell. All for free! 

EDIT: God that does like a bit of name dropping bollox.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not one to brag and I love my motorhome to bits

But I being a massive F1 fan (go every year somewhere) and never having been to Monaco - my wife got me 5 days in over there - we have grandstand Casino Square for qually and grandstand at the swimming pool for race day 

Been to Silverstone in the MH - but happy as punch about going to Monaco - I can brag just this once after 50 years surely!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I went to Frejus a few years back and just before leaving realised Monaco GP was on same time i was there. With the locality I tried tentatively to organise tickets but obviously far too late and nothing (within my price range) was available.

However I checked on Ebay and there was a ticket up for sale. It turned out to be 6 Scottish middle age gents who went every year as one of them had an apartment in Nice. One of them had to withdraw at the last minute due to ill health i think and so i very luckily managed to give them a call and buy the ticket for a ridiculously low price. The ticket was only for the Sunday race day but it was in Casino square at the Cafe De Paris and included a full 5 course meal and champagne for the duration !

Helluva good place to soak up the atmosphere but i have to be honest probably not the best place to see the cars at their best i.e. one of the slow sections of the track.

The sound is phenomenal, having been to Silverstone that was the other side of the coin, excellent view of the cars at high speed / very fast corners


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Getting very jealous now!

My Dad was a friend of Colin Chapman, the Lotus founder and he got to go to a few British Grand Prix as a VIP but I never did.

I'm a F1 fan but having never been to a GP before, perhaps I should start on an easier one to get to!


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Monaco F1*

Hi, been to a few as I just love it, Monaco 7 years ago cost me and wife 
£ 1000 for Thursday to Sunday even done the pit walk on the Thursday meet a few drivers, had good chat to Mark Weber. If you never been to a Grand Prix you must do it, also meet up with Mika hakinan in casino square, also done the first night race in Singapore that was awesome, silverstone in the van was good but it is a lot of money cos I like to have grandstand seat on the start line.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

No point going to Monaco and hoping to get things cheaply! If you want cheap F1, go to the Barcelona GP.


----------

